

Airbnb could be banned in Amsterdam: authorities are hunting for illegal hotels - jacquesm
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/02/02/airbnb-may-be-banned-from-amsterdam-local-authorities-are-now-hunting-for-illegal-hotels/?utm_campaign=social+media&awesm=tnw.to_j0b6n&utm_source=referral&utm_content=Airbnb+may+be+banned+from+Amsterdam:+Local+authorities+are+now+hunting+for+illegal+hotels&utm_medium=copy-paste-link

======
sjmulder
I feel this is entirely justified. There are a lot of people on HN who are
very much in favour of a minimum of regulation in these sorts of markets, but
the Dutch government has democratically opted to put rules into place for,
amongst other things, hotels and taxi services.

It’s great that business like Airbnb and Uber are looking to disrupt their
respective markets but that doesn’t make them exempt from the laws that
everyone else has to follow.

~~~
camus
I totally agree , in case of an accident/wrong doing/Whatever ,without a
proper license and a pro insurance, if you are the "client" : screwed, if you
are the "landlord" : screwed. The only winner is airbnb. It would be like
saying one can open a restaurant because one has a kitchen ... one just cant.

